# Help - onesie extenders



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Well....julia has a long torso and now with cloth dipes, I can't get anything to snap at her crotch. I found onesie extenders at babies r us, but they only fit the smaller snap shirts - so her onesies and a few of her long sleeve shirts. but the majority of them are the larger snaps - any ideas????

do you think i could go to michaels or a sewing store and just make my own onesie extenders? (keep in mind that I don't sew).

Help! Poor julia will have no shirts to wear this winter....and there is no way I am putting her in sposies just so they fit!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

forgot to ask - what are other cloth diapering moms doing re shirts fitting over dipes?


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I just buy her onies a size up. The onsie extenders I've seen cost about as much as a onsie anyway!

My daughter has an average torso and is on the slim side though, so it may be less of an issue for us.

BTW, we use mostly wraps and trifolded CPFs, so it's not a particularly trim combo. We do use 6 ply (regular) CPFs rather than 8 ply (premium). They work just as well for us, and fit significantly trimmer, IMO.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I think it all depends on the brand of onesie you are using. Carter's onesies are really nice but kinda short in the crotch. I find Gerber onesies to be really long in the crotch, even with cloth dipes. I don't use them much anymore though. I found they sometimes creep into ds' diaper and it is hard enough to get him diapered and dressed these days, much less get a onesie snapped up.


----------



## ZorroZ (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Carrie,
I'm new to CD also. I also have problems with getting DD cute (warm!) clothes to fit. I also hate to sew. But I may have a solution for you. If you can cut & smash things with a hammer you can make your own extenders. They are not fancy but hey, it works. I bought a pack of No Sew Snaps at Wal-mart for $1.95. They come with a blue snap holder thingy that holds your snaps in place as you wack it with a hammer. Just get some strethy fabric, cut it how long you like. fold over the ends & put on the snaps. These snaps come in 2 sizes. Play around with it see what works. Enjoy the winter!!







(i know i won't!)


----------



## jenh (Jul 25, 2003)

one idea that worked for me was to turn the onsies into t-shirts.
chop off the snaps and sew on a quick hem (or have some one else sew for you like i did!)
good luck


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I know One Step Ahead sells onesie extenders.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I will go to walmart and make my own. I can handle a hammer better than a sewing machine!

we have the gerber onesies, but they barely snap.

But it is her long sleeve non undershirt shirts that snap that are the issue. she needs 3-6 mo for the arm length (she is 5 mo) but a 6-9 in the length.

They were pretty cheap - 3.99 for 3 extenders. Now I'm just going to modify one or two to fit the bigger snap shirts.


----------

